# Blazers buy our Sergio's contract



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Blazers have bought out the contract of Sergio Rodriguez and sign him to a contract of their own. 

That put's the roster at 15 without Joel Freeland.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Glad to hear it. I can't wait to see what this kid can do against NBA competition.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Should be fun to see him play. Atleast I have Telfair-lite now to cheer for.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

I'd love to see us dump Ha and bring Freeland on board. Freeland has much more to offer now and more potential, IMO.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Should be fun to see him play. At least I have Telfair-lite now to cheer for.


Maybe Telfair is Sergio-lite.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

We need to come up with a new nickname for this kid. "White Chocolate" is horrible!

It would have been cool (might not have been possible) for us to have bought out his contract before Vegas, so he could have played for us in the Summer League.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> We need to come up with a new nickname for this kid. "White Chocolate" is horrible!
> 
> It would have been cool (might not have been possible) for us to have bought out his contract before Vegas, so he could have played for us in the Summer League.



If he's as quick as advertised, we could call him "Spanish Fly".

Uhhhm, maybe not. :biggrin:


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> We need to come up with a new nickname for this kid. "White Chocolate" is horrible!
> 
> It would have been cool (might not have been possible) for us to have bought out his contract before Vegas, so he could have played for us in the Summer League.


Actually, it's "Spanish Chocolate", which is also horrible!

"Power Sergio"?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> We need to come up with a new nickname for this kid. "White Chocolate" is horrible!
> 
> It would have been cool (might not have been possible) for us to have bought out his contract before Vegas, so he could have played for us in the Summer League.


"White chocolate" is Jason Williams....uke:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

He's also been called "The Spanish Magician."

-Pop


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> He's also been called "The Spanish Magician."
> 
> -Pop


I can't decide which is worse between that and Spanish Chocolate.

Anyone know how much the buyout was?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

constesadora!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> "White chocolate" is Jason Williams....uke:



oops... I meant "Spanish Chocolate".


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I'd love to see us dump Ha and bring Freeland on board. Freeland has much more to offer now and more potential, IMO.


I think that bringing over Freeland this year would be a HUGE mistake.

He's only 19 years old. He's not good enough to be a factor in summer league and he won't help us at ALL in the regular season this year.

Why bring him over? 

Wait 2 or 3 years until he's capable of playing at a higher level before we take up a roster space and before his free agent clock starts ticking.

Ha might be a waste of a roster space. Or he might be able to show signs of life... cutting him for a guy who's not ready would be a double mistake IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Freeland may be a better contributer than Ha by the end of the season. However, neither will be key pieces for next season, so it would make more sense to not start the clock running on Freeland for a bit. He seems to be really wanting to come over, but hopefully will take advantage of the next year or so to develop. 

After that it could get interesting, as most of next years top picks are big men. If Freeland develops and Portland gets a high pick next year, they could find themselves in the envious position of having too many talented young big men with potential. But, let's not count our chickens yet.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

el mago pálido



That's what it should be


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I think that bringing over Freeland this year would be a HUGE mistake.
> 
> He's only 19 years old. He's not good enough to be a factor in summer league and he won't help us at ALL in the regular season this year.
> 
> ...


Ya, I guess your right. He'll improve more playing in Euro games than he would only practicing here.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> el mago pálido
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it should be


translation?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> el mago pálido
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it should be


nice. that'd made duckworth el mago gordo


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I think that bringing over Freeland this year would be a HUGE mistake.
> 
> He's only 19 years old. He's not good enough to be a factor in summer league and he won't help us at ALL in the regular season this year.
> 
> ...


100% dead on. Freeland needs to stay in Europe for 2-3 years, then he can take Skinner's spot on the roster.

I'd rather dump Ha and sign Romero off the SL squad.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> translation?



The pasty magician


as for smiles it would be the magic fat person


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

"The magician" in Spanish is "El Mago."

Not bad.

-Pop


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

He could pair up with Miles: El Imbecil Perezoso


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

It definitely sounds like Sergio is an exciting player, but my enthusiasm about him and Freeland is pretty tempered right now. What do we know about these guys? For me, it's nothing except what draftexpress and nbadraft.net said about them. Are they NBA ready? Nbadraft.net gave them both a 5 out of 10 for "NBA ready", so I'm guessing the answer is no. I don't really see why the Blazers are bringing Sergio over now, unless they couldn't get him to stay in Europe for some reason or they think Dickau's achilles won't allow him to play. In any case, Sergio is probably going straight to the D-league and Freeland will remain in Europe, and hopefully in a couple years we will have real NBA players. Sergio could just come out and surprisingly be ready to be our main backup point guard, but just knowing what the draft boards say about him and knowing that he was drafted 27th in a supposedly weak draft, that seems unlikely.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

El "Gallito" . . . sorry I was having a Contender II flashback.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I imagine Sergio will probably spend a year bench warming.
I love Spanish Chocolate as a nickname, with its ready made theme song of the Spanish Chocolate variation from Nutcracker. Can Sergio dance the flamenco?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> It definitely sounds like Sergio is an exciting player, but my enthusiasm about him and Freeland is pretty tempered right now. What do we know about these guys?
> ...
> I don't really see why the Blazers are bringing Sergio over now, unless they couldn't get him to stay in Europe for some reason or they think Dickau's achilles won't allow him to play.


There is some nice video of Sergio floating around. My summary would be to think of Steve Nash without the shooting ability. That of course is a big "without". Sergio might be a little flashier, but he is like Nash in that he appears to see very difficult passing lanes and get the ball in the right place for his teammate to score. If he can develop his shot then he could really be something.

I don't think the Blazers planned on bringing him over when they took him, but he really really wanted to come on over . . . I'm not sure why.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

dudleysghost said:


> It definitely sounds like Sergio is an exciting player, but my enthusiasm about him and Freeland is pretty tempered right now. What do we know about these guys? For me, it's nothing except what draftexpress and nbadraft.net said about them. Are they NBA ready? Nbadraft.net gave them both a 5 out of 10 for "NBA ready", so I'm guessing the answer is no. I don't really see why the Blazers are bringing Sergio over now, unless they couldn't get him to stay in Europe for some reason or they think Dickau's achilles won't allow him to play. In any case, Sergio is probably going straight to the D-league and Freeland will remain in Europe, and hopefully in a couple years we will have real NBA players. Sergio could just come out and surprisingly be ready to be our main backup point guard, but just knowing what the draft boards say about him and knowing that he was drafted 27th in a supposedly weak draft, that seems unlikely.


For high schoolers, I really consider their second year to be their rookie year. Their
first year is really about being acclimated. Ditto for Foreign Players. They have to
learn the language and culture. Better to get him over here this year, and let him
acclimate to NBA play, American Living, and the English Language. The following year
will be his "rookie" year and the PG situation may be clearer then.

Don't be disappointed if the Blazers put him in the NBDL next year (Not that I think they
will). He'll still become acclimated in the process.

I've been following the draft pretty closely since 1990. When the "experts" talk about a 
weak draft, they usually mean the top 3 picks. They're not talking about pick #27, which
frankly, is a flyer.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I'd love to see us dump Ha and bring Freeland on board. Freeland has much more to offer now and more potential, IMO.


Sitting on the end of the bench has does little for Ha's development. Why do the same thing to Freeland? Like Ha, he's very young and started playing basketball at a very late age. To maximize his development, he needs a LOT of playing time and gradually increasing levels of competition. Give him a couple years in Europe and then a year or two in the NBDL. Unfortuntalely for Ha, the NBDL is no longer an option. Right now Freeland would be buried DEEP in the rotation behind Zach, Aldridge and Skinner at the 4 and/or Joel, Raef Aldridge, Skinner at the 5. He'd get almost no PT - which is the thing he needs most right now for his development. He'd also eat up his first year of NBDL elligibility and in two years could find himself in the exact same predicament as Ha - not ready for the NBA, but inelligible for the NBDL. Let's not make that mistake again.

I sure wish they would change the NBDL elligibility rules. Why not an absolute age limit (say 23 or 24) rather than this stupid two years of NBA experience nonsense. How can anyone in their right mind consider Ha a seasoned NBA veteran just because he sat on the end of the bench for two years? It's a stupid rule and should be changed!

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think right now Sergio will spend a year in the NBDL... he's (at best) our fourth string PG behind Jack/Blake/Dickau, and if Roy's used at the 1 for any significant amount of time, that's even fewer minutes.

Actually, I'm a bit surprised that Portland's in such a hurry to buy him out and bring him over. He just turned 20 last month, and wouldn't we have been able to get along for another year without a 20 year old 4th string PG?

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I think right now Sergio will spend a year in the NBDL... he's (at best) our fourth string PG behind Jack/Blake/Dickau, and if Roy's used at the 1 for any significant amount of time, that's even fewer minutes.
> 
> Actually, I'm a bit surprised that Portland's in such a hurry to buy him out and bring him over. He just turned 20 last month, and wouldn't we have been able to get along for another year without a 20 year old 4th string PG?
> 
> Ed O.


 I think your right about D-league. I heard the reasons the Blazers signed him was because Sergio was requesting. Don't know how much leverage he has in that situation, but that was his desire.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

wizmentor said:


> For high schoolers, I really consider their second year to be their rookie year. Their
> first year is really about being acclimated. Ditto for Foreign Players. They have to
> learn the language and culture. Better to get him over here this year, and let him
> acclimate to NBA play, American Living, and the English Language. The following year
> ...


That stuff makes sense. Euros do seem to take a while to get acclimated, and Asian and African players seem to take even longer (although S. Americans seem to just explode on the scene, for whatever reason...). I won't be surprised or disappointed at all if Sergio spends some time in the D-league, although I'll be a little surprised if he doesn't.

As for reep's Steve Nash comparison ... it just seems a bit optimistic to even be comparing our late draft pick to the league MVP, in any aspects. I'll be pretty freakin happy if Sergio even comes close to having that kind of impact on the game, but I'm just saying that with the information we have, we should expect much production out of him for quite some time. Would have been nice to have him on the VSL team though...

RE Boob-no-more's comments on NBDL eligibility; I couldn't agree more. I believed management when they said that Ha wouldn't improve more by playing against the generally smaller big men in the D-league, but now I think not sending him there was a huge mistake. He just doesn't seem to know how to play the game mentally, and actually being in some kind of real games would be great for him. A stepwise increase in competition would be ideal, so it's very unfortunate that he can't go there anymore. In fact, I think Outlaw should have been there last year too.

And why is that? Why can't a third year player (especially one drafted before the age limitations) be raw enough to need more D-league time? Why even have the eligibility restrictions at all? I'm sure the reason is because the players union doesn't want to see their guys sent to the stix to ride buses and be generally insulted by being "sent-down", but that kind of system works in baseball. Why not let teams develop any player there, or let them do injury rehab assignments at any age?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Actually, I'm a bit surprised that Portland's in such a hurry to buy him out and bring him over. He just turned 20 last month, and wouldn't we have been able to get along for another year without a 20 year old 4th string PG?


Yep! When the got both him and Freeland - two very young Euros with lots of upside, I thought it was a brilliant move as they could leave them both in Europe for a couple years until they were more NBA ready. Now Sergio will be using up a year of his NBDL elligibility and get little or no actual NBA experience. He'd be better off in Europe for another year or two and them a year split between the Blazers and the NBDL. What's the rush? As you say, were not exactly short handed at the PG spot.

Even if they package Blake or Dickau in a Miles trade, we still have one of them left as the back-up with Jack as the starter and Roy as insurance and for spot minutes at the point.

BNM


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Actually, I'm a bit surprised that Portland's in such a hurry to buy him out and bring him over. He just turned 20 last month, and wouldn't we have been able to get along for another year without a 20 year old 4th string PG?
> 
> Ed O.


Maybe this signals some sort of move about to happen with blake or dickau??

With a high energy player like sergio, he needs to play against the best competition. That way he can find out for himself if he is good enough to throw a behind the back no look pass past NBA defenders.
If he is playing against inferior talent, he will never learn to harness his schoolyard instincts.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> The Blazers have bought out the contract of Sergio Rodriguez and sign him to a contract of their own.
> 
> That put's the roster at 15 without Joel Freeland.


I sure wish I knew what was going on, as this doesn't make much sense right now.

I would guess it will become clear at a later date.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> Maybe this signals some sort of move about to happen with blake or dickau??


It seems like it might to me.



> With a high energy player like sergio, he needs to play against the best competition. That way he can find out for himself if he is good enough to throw a behind the back no look pass past NBA defenders.
> If he is playing against inferior talent, he will never learn to harness his schoolyard instincts.


Wouldn't he be better off really _playing_ in Europe, though, than just practicing (which, given the grind of the NBA schedule, isn't even that intense from my understanding) in the NBA? He's not going to be playing very much in games in the NBA, and the NBDL level of play seems like it can't be higher than high-level FIBA.

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Wouldn't he be better off really _playing_ in Europe, though, than just practicing (which, given the grind of the NBA schedule, isn't even that intense from my understanding) in the NBA? He's not going to be playing very much in games in the NBA, and the NBDL level of play seems like it can't be higher than high-level FIBA.


Yes, once the regular season starts, most NBA practices are shoot-arounds and film sessions. With so many young kids skipping college (or now playing one year of college) and very young international players drafted soley on "upside", they all lack the chance to develop their skills against gradually increasing levels of competition. Promote them too soon and their development stalls while they do nothing but ride the pine and occasionally play two minutes of garbage time. EVERY NBA coach feels pressure to win and win NOW! Their jobs are on the line. Why spend time developing some young player who won't be ready to contribute until long after you're fired for not winning enough games. All you'd be doing is helping the guy who comes after you (or maybe the guy who comes after him) keep his job longer. Let these kids PLAY and work their way up to the NBA. Otherwise we'll continue to see the majority of these young, inexperienced players flame out and never reach their potential. They need PT and will never get it as the 12 - 15th man on a 15 man roster.

BNM


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm not sure this does signal any kind of strategy. At the draft, everyone was saying Portland could leave the two Euros in to develop in Europe, so it was a good move. In Sergio's first interviews after being drafted, he made it clear that he wanted to come to the NBA right away. I'm not sure Portland expected this. If a guy really wants to come and is determined, can a team force them to stay in Europe? I don't know. You have the guaranteed contract issue, but you also have the buyout of the other contract. I'm sure teams try and convince players to stay in Europe, but I don't know if they can force them over.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, Sergio was under contract, right (the one they just bought out)? So the Blazers could have refused to buy him out.

Of course, then he might have bought himself out and forced the Blazers to sign him or lose his rights (like the Bulls did with Travis Knight). So maybe he DID force their hand. *shrug*

Ed O.


----------



## RyanFan (Jul 6, 2006)

Reep, I'll be a bigger contributor than Ha....

I like Rodriguez a lot.

His game looks a lot like Tony Parker's to me.....Except he is less selfish. Flashy like Telfair, but with a pass-first mentality. Plus, he actually tries and cares about defense.....

Like him a lot, good pick-up.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Like someone said earlier. Some Europeans need time to grow accustomed to America, and the language. Sergio doesn't speak the best english yet. And he is a point guard. He needs to be able to talk clearly and well enough for his teammates to understand him. And what better way to learn english then being around it everyday. 

Joel doesn't need really any getting used to as he can already talk English and is more raw, so he can stay over in Europe to develop, while it's best for Sergio to come over, so he can not only grow accustomed to America, but since he is less raw then Joel and could contribute atleast slightly.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

RyanFan said:


> Reep, I'll be a bigger contributor than Ha....


I'm not saying that Ha will contribute at all. Even if Ha wasn't on the team, it is still better to extend a players free agent time frame until they are ready to actually play. Sergio, at best, is behind Blake and Jack (likely Roy for some minutes too). I would rather see him get some PT in Spain next year and then come over to backup Jack (or Blake?) next year or the year after. Down the road having Jack, Sergio and Roy being able to handle the point should be more than enough. I'm just not sure Sergio will see any time this year. I hope he is motivated and does get in, because he does have some skills and I'd love to see him get going. 

If I were a big man who moved well without the ball, the thought of playing with Sergio and Roy in the backcourt would cause a pavlovian response. :drool:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Reep said:


> I'm not saying that Ha will contribute at all. Even if Ha wasn't on the team, it is still better to extend a players free agent time frame until they are ready to actually play. Sergio, at best, is behind Blake and Jack (likely Roy for some minutes too). I would rather see him get some PT in Spain next year and then come over to backup Jack (or Blake?) next year or the year after. Down the road having Jack, Sergio and Roy being able to handle the point should be more than enough. I'm just not sure Sergio will see any time this year. I hope he is motivated and does get in, because he does have some skills and I'd love to see him get going.
> 
> If I were a big man who moved well without the ball, the thought of playing with Sergio and Roy in the backcourt would cause a pavlovian response. :drool:


But wouldn't the FA time frame work our way as well? Because if he doesn't dominate, and is just decent, teams probably won't come after him yet. And we can lock him up to a cheap contract.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont see this news on www.trailblazers.com. Has OLive reported it?

nevermind... http://blazers.blogs.oregonlive.com/


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> But wouldn't the FA time frame work our way as well? Because if he doesn't dominate, and is just decent, teams probably won't come after him yet. And we can lock him up to a cheap contract.


It doesn't appear to work that way. In this case Sergio gets two years guaranteed, if he does well, the Blazers will have two more option years. Would you rather pay $9mill for a player who sits on the bench for two out of four years, or a player who contributes for all four years? I would rather let someone else pay him to develop (and give him the minutes he needs). 

To your point, if you push back the FA deadline, he may end up costing more. However, you would have a much better picture of what his value is at that point also. Nobody wants another Jermaine situation, where you are trying to value a guy who can't break into the lineup.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Reep said:


> It doesn't appear to work that way. In this case Sergio gets two years guaranteed, if he does well, the Blazers will have two more option years. Would you rather pay $9mill for a player who sits on the bench for two out of four years, or a player who contributes for all four years? I would rather let someone else pay him to develop (and give him the minutes he needs).
> 
> To your point, if you push back the FA deadline, he may end up costing more. However, you would have a much better picture of what his value is at that point also. Nobody wants another Jermaine situation, where you are trying to value a guy who can't break into the lineup.


We pretty much have him on a 4 year contract. So I think we are fine, and we dont have to worry about him going anywhere if he turns out to be something as we have his bird rights. 

Like I said, the main reason for bringing him over was so by the time he is ready to play, he is accustomed to America, and we don't have to wait a year for him to get used to everything and the language.

Take for instance, at the Vegas SL. I watched one of the Suns gams and they had a PG named Bulleri who was on Bargnani's team. When he was in the game, no one moved because he would call a play, but no one could understand him. He meant to say "Fist" but it came out "Feeeiisst" And with a crowd and defenders talking, you just couldn't understand him. And when Bulleri was in the game, they lost their lead, so the coaches pulled him out, and rarely played him.

That is why we brought Sergio over, so in a few years when he is our 2nd/3rd stringer, he will have all the tools to make an impact and can only blame his non-development on him.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

While, I still think it was a little early to bring him over, it won't be as bad as some players because the things that Sergio needs the most work on do not require game time. Sergio needs to work on his shot, his strength and his English. All three of these he can do without need a whole lot of game time. It's not like a big man who needs touches down low with contact to develop their game.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Like I said, the main reason for bringing him over was so by the time he is ready to play, he is accustomed to America, and we don't have to wait a year for him to get used to everything and the language.


I don't buy that reason at all. For two reasons:

1. I can't think of a player that was ready to play EXCEPT for being used to the US and our language, and then after a time was able to pick it up. They can either play or they can't, and teams and teammates will figure it out if a guy's ready to contribute.

2. I'd rather have a player that's ready except for the language on the bench than a player who's not ready AND has language issues on the bench.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm curious why this hasnt been announced by the Trail Blazers yet (if its true).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I'm curious why this hasnt been announced by the Trail Blazers yet (if its true).




LOL, me too I'm getting nervous


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe if he is horrible on defense we can call him the Matador! :clown: 

:biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Maybe if he is horrible on defense we can call him the Matador! :clown:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :banana:


A nickname can only be used by one player per team.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe the reason the Trail Blazers have not posted the buy-out yet is because they are waiting for the deal to be final. Offer has been accepted verbally but not yet finalised? Maybe.

gatorpops


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe the Blazers and Sergio read this thread and reconsidered him coming over this year?

OK. Maybe not...

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Maybe the reason the Trail Blazers have not posted the buy-out yet is because they are waiting for the deal to be final. Offer has been accepted verbally but not yet finalised? Maybe.
> 
> gatorpops


True... Sergio is in Europe, so maybe they are waiting until when he can fly to Portland and sign on the dotted line before they announce it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

From Mike Barrett's blog on blazers.com








I've also been getting questions about Sergio Rodriguez. We talked about Sergio during our Las Vegas trip, as he joined us for one day before flying back to Spain. I can tell you that his contract with Addeco Madrid has been bought out, and that he now has a fully-executed NBA contract. In short, that means he'll be a Trail Blazer next season. That's just become official in the past few days. Addeco Madrid had to clear the check and advise FIBA the release was in place. They have now done that. So, I hope that clears up some of those questions. I talked to Sergio in Vegas and he told me how excited he is to be coming to the NBA, and how much he is looking forward to being a Trail Blazer. I know some of you who have written me are sold on his abilities, and they will be on display next season for the Blazers. That's great news.


----------



## fun_nity (Jul 24, 2006)

Hy guys from! I just wanna tell ya a nickname for Sergio, how about Sergio "the surgeon"...? He has many skills and a great capacity to penetrate into the paint, so a nickname like a surgeon because of 
his quick steps could be cool, welll that's what I think. What do you think?

Greetings from Barcelona


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

fun_nity said:


> Hy guys from! I just wanna tell ya a nickname for Sergio, how about Sergio "the surgeon"...? He has many skills and a great capacity to penetrate into the paint, so a nickname like a surgeon because of
> his quick steps could be cool, welll that's what I think. What do you think?
> 
> Greetings from Barcelona


Sergio "Blade" Garcia, because he will slice right through the defense.


----------

